# Ferrari Car Rental



## Jason_77 (2 Jul 2006)

Is there any place in Dublin where you can hire a Ferrari for a weekend?

I have searched on the internet, but with no success.

Any information appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Bootdog (2 Jul 2006)

There was one place in Ireland, they had a couple of ferraris on their books, I can't remember the exact name but it may have had "prestige" in the name. It was a few years ago now, and I read somewhere that they are no longer renting out Ferraris...


----------



## ontour (3 Jul 2006)

There was a company called beaufort car rental in Dublin, not sure if they are still in business, look them up in the telephone directory to see if they are still around


----------



## andrewb (13 Aug 2007)

[broken link removed] they rent out porsche boxsters and porsche 911s for weekends etc, they might even have a ferrari !


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Aug 2007)

andrewb said:


> [broken link removed] they rent out porsche boxsters and porsche 911s for weekends etc, they might even have a ferrari !




Hmm.  I see that [broken link removed] is run by Andrew and Arlene Boland.

Anything you want to declare Andrew B (oland)?

Please read our Posting Guidelines before answering.


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Aug 2007)

The north west is definitely awake this Monday !


----------



## Gabriel (14 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Hmm.  I see that [broken link removed] is run by Andrew and Arlene Boland.
> 
> Anything you want to declare Andrew B (oland)?
> 
> Please read our Posting Guidelines before answering.



Whatever you're currently doing CCOVICH you're obviously wasting your talents 

You should change your name to Detective CCOVICH!!


----------



## Jeff_24 (15 Aug 2007)

(Quote:[broken link removed] they rent out porsche boxsters and porsche 911s for weekends etc, they might even have a ferrari !)

A bit dear for an original model Boxster if you ask me.


----------



## Firefly (15 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Hmm. I see that [broken link removed] is run by Andrew and Arlene Boland.
> 
> Anything you want to declare Andrew B (oland)?
> 
> Please read our Posting Guidelines before answering.


 

"Crucify him, crucify him"!!!


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Aug 2007)

Petermack said:


> Why rent when you could buy


 
Number 3 looks nice........Thu namesh Bond..........Jamesh Bond


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Aug 2007)

Petermack said:


> Some amount of money tied up in stock


 
Rather have it tied up in Astons than in Teabags, at least u can take the stock for a spin at the weekend 

( would that qualify as stock rotation ?   )


----------

